# Erie or South Detroit River



## un-EASY RIDER (Jun 15, 2008)

Went out a few weeks back on LSC on the fishing canoe, and found it too busy for my liking. Was wondering if anyone has suggestions about canoe/kayak fishing an area like Brest Bay or the Southern portion of the Detroit River? On calmer days, is it safe? Any suggestions on where to put in? Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## muddy waters (Apr 14, 2002)

The city of Wyandotte has a public launch on Pine St. just east off Jefferson (it's right next to Portofino's restaurant). You can head upriver to either Grassy Island, Mud Island, or both. Or if you are in the mood for a longer trip, you can circumnavigate Grosse Ile, which is about 15-17 miles. Just E of Grosse Ile is Stony Island, which is a neat place to check out as well. There are no public launches on Grosse Ile (yet), but the Wyandotte launch is directly across from Hennipen Island, which is the northern tip of GI. 

Further south you can launch at Lake Erie Metropark. There are a lot of cool spots to explore out there too (head down to the mouth of the Huron River).

As for boat traffic, it depends when you go. Of course weekends will be busier, unless you launch early in the morning. During the week I haven't had any problems except for the occasional j** off jetskier. I would suggest going at daybreak for ideal conditions.

Almost forgot, Belle Isle is another great kayaking spot. I've been going there a lot this summer. It's about a 6.5 mile trip around the island. Less boats and weeds, plus if you want you can head down near Hart Plaza, pretty cool. I launch at the parking lot just east of the Detroit Yacht Club. There are a lot of canals along the US shore you can check out as well.

BTW I paddle a WS Tarpon 140 and haven't had any problems, even in rough conditions.


----------



## waterwolfhunter (Jun 26, 2011)

There are 2 Free Launch's near Point Mouillee. One of which is right at the mouth of the Huron River. You can get to a lot of cool location with a bit of paddling. For the most part its as safe as you can make it. I see lot's of kayak's from Lake Erie Metro Park down to the Huron River.


----------

